# Question about decades you associate yourselves with the most.



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Squirt said:


> Has this happened before?  I am not familiar with this neighborhood of PerC.


Unfortunately...
It gets pretty monotonous having to keep repeating the same basic truth that I was born in 1991 and so I was a kid in the 90s. I don't get why it's so perplexing that I would think of myself as a 90s kid given that fact.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Unfortunately...
> It gets pretty monotonous having to keep repeating the same basic truth that I was born in 1991 and so I was a kid in the 90s. I don't get why it's so perplexing that I would think of myself as a 90s kid given that fact.


Unfortunately you missed half of the 90s but hey... What do I know considering you started primary school in what? 96 and your average Joe doesn't even remember much prior to their years in primary school.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> What do I know


Exactly, you don't know anything about my childhood, so zip it.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Exactly, you don't know anything about my childhood, so zip it.


Nice cherry picking from my comment, where's the rest? 

Do I need to know what went on throughout your childhood despite not being alive in 1990 and missing out from 1991-1995? Is quite simple you were a baby lol who wasn't even in school yet and you would barely remember shit. 

Is called common lol. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> where's the rest?


In the trash.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> In the trash.


Classic cherry picking. Cutting out the rest of my comment. Keep dreaming if you feel better about it.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Classic cherry picking. Cutting out the rest of my comment. Keep dreaming if you feel better about it.


Your comments are full of inane repetitive dribble I've heard 100 times and responded to 100 times back already and it's real fucking boring at this point so all I'm doing is just cutting the boring shit to focus on the only parts I care about responding to.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

@SlyStonefan63, I don't know about that. Gaps in generations are really subjective, even if you aren't born in it, you can be raised with lots of the same cultural influences. 
I have a fairly certain hunch that @Hexigoon doesn't care about the specifics. Even if he wasn't around to experience "grunge music" or any of the subjective forms of criteria you place (which other members of your generation may not even find that substantial), it just seems like your interpretation of who constitutes as a member of each specific generation seems _just_ as subjective as Hexigoon's. Therefore, this entire argument is pointless, because nobody can agree on consistent terms.

Why not start a thread about your favourite aspects of your generation and experience, instead of gate-keeping people? That seems a little more productive from my perspective


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> Unfortunately...
> It gets pretty monotonous having to keep repeating the same basic truth that I was born in 1991 and so I was a kid in the 90s. I don't get why it's so perplexing that I would think of myself as a 90s kid given that fact.


Seems like an opportunity to post dated memes relevant to your unfortunate situation until this thread gets closed.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Your comments are full of inane repetitive dribble I've heard 100 times and responded to 100 times back already and it's real fucking boring at this point so all I'm doing is just cutting the boring shit to focus on the only parts I care about responding to.


Because there's truth to it. 1990-1995 you missed pretty much 6 years of that decade and you weren't even school yet and your average Joe doesn't remember shit prior to starting in school.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Because there's truth to it. 1990-1995 you missed pretty much 6 years of that decade and you weren't even school yet and your average Joe doesn't remember shit prior to starting in school.


I didn't miss shit, shut the fuck up.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> @SlyStonefan63, I don't know about that. Gaps in generations are really subjective, even if you aren't born in it, you can be raised with lots of the same cultural influences.
> I have a fairly certain hunch that @Hexigoon doesn't care about the specifics. Even if he wasn't around to experience "grunge music" or any of the subjective forms of criteria you place (which other members of your generation may not even find that substantial), it just seems like your interpretation of who constitutes as a member of each specific generation seems _just_ as subjective as Hexigoon's. Therefore, this entire argument is pointless, because nobody can agree on consistent terms.
> 
> Why not start a thread about your favourite aspects of your generation and experience, instead of gate-keeping people? That seems a little more productive from my perspective


But there's a difference between actually experiencing a decade and actually being old enough from the start and to the end. You have some poser who was born in 1991 and yet... Missed out on half of that era between 90-95, he wasn't even in school yet when Kurt Cobain died and was in diapers.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> I didn't miss shit, shut the fuck up.


Yeah alright buddy. You didn't miss shit. Considering you objectively wouldn't remember fuck all from 1990-1995. 

Someone sounds desperate


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Yeah alright buddy. You didn't miss shit. Considering you objectively wouldn't remember fuck all from 1990-1995.
> 
> Someone sounds desperate


I don't give a flying fuck about how much I can remember from 1991-1995. It does not change the fact I was alive.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> But there's a difference between actually experiencing a decade and actually being old enough from the start and to the end. You have some poser who was born in 1991 and yet... Missed out on half of that era between 90-95, he wasn't even in school yet when Kurt Cobain died and was in diapers.


Okay, but does that mean the other 5 years just don't count at all? Or what about other cultural exposures? Couldn't that individual be a 1990-2000s kid by those standards? Real life isn't that stringent, it's a lot messier.
Lots of people remember things like certain music, foods, family activities, etc that differ from generations from when they are quite young. Recalling specific events is not the only way to experience a generation.
If that was the case, what about people who grew up in isolated communities during the 1980-1990s and were not exposed to popular culture? Does that mean they are not "90s" kids?

Here is the problem, I know lots of people who grew up in the 80-90s that did not give a damn about Kurt Cobain. It's not a very important aspect of their cultural identities. They instead prioritize other things.
Your cultural criteria seems pretty subjective (and that's fine). Personally, I think it's cool that you are in touch with popular culture. My brother is the same way, but lots of other people don't care about stuff like that.
I just reckon that you shouldn't judge other people's experiences based on subjective standards, when yours are just as subjective.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about how much I can remember from 1991-1995. It does not change the fact I was alive.


But you wouldn't remember shit in between that timeframe lol. Yes you were alive but you simply wouldn't remember. I don't know why you're getting so upset over the obvious facts about something that's true. 

My lord you sound fucking dumb... You had to be OLD ENOUGH


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> Okay, but does that mean the other 5 years just don't count at all? Or what about other cultural exposures? Couldn't that individual be a 1990-2000s kid by those standards? Real life isn't that stringent, it's a lot messier.
> Lots of people remember things like certain music, foods, family activities, etc that differ from generations from when they are quite young. Recalling specific events is not the only way to experience a generation.
> If that was the case, what about people who grew up in isolated communities during the 1980-1990s and were not exposed to popular culture? Does that mean they are not "90s" kids?
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying but here's the thing. If someone was born in 1991 and they missed half of the decade because they were simply babies. What can they seriously remember form the ages of 1-4 years from 1992-1995? Your average Joe doesn't remember shit prior to starting school. Let's not forget they weren't alive in 1990.

That is my whole point


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> But you wouldn't remember shit in between that timeframe lol. Yes you were alive but you simply wouldn't remember. I don't know why you're getting so upset over the obvious facts about something that's true.
> 
> My lord you sound fucking dumb... You had to be OLD ENOUGH


What part of "I don't give a flying fuck about how much I can remember" don't you understand?


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> I get what you're saying but here's the thing. If someone was born in 1991 and they missed half of the decade because they were simply babies. What can they seriously remember form the ages of 1-4 years from 1992-1995? Your average Joe doesn't remember shit prior to starting school. Let's not forget they weren't alive in 1990.
> 
> That is my whole point


Okay, but even if we were to agree that people don't remember stuff before they started school (which I happen to, but I digress), do those last 5 years just not count?
5 years is half a decade, and even if I were to accept if a person could not remember the first 5 years of their life, that's still a significant portion of a decade. Does that just get thrown out? 
You also have cultural influences mesh with one another as the years go on, they don't just start and end. So that makes things even more complicated.
That's why I'm saying this whole argument is pointless. All of the perceived criteria is incredibly subjective, and it depends on person to person. Nothing gets accomplished here.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> Okay, but even if we were to agree that people don't remember stuff before they started school (which I happen to, but I digress), do those last 5 years just not count?
> 5 years is half a decade, and even if I were to accept if a person could not remember the first 5 years of their life, that's still a significant portion of a decade. Does that just get thrown out?
> You also have cultural influences mesh with one another as the years go on, they don't just start and end. So that makes things even more complicated.
> That's why I'm saying this whole argument is pointless. All of the perceived criteria is incredibly subjective, and it depends on person to person. Nothing gets accomplished here.


Do those 5 years count? You mean the 5 years I mentioned e.g. 91-95? If someone was actually old enough to have remembered that period and experienced then yes. But crapping in diapers and being a baby? No


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Do those 5 years count? You mean the 5 years I mentioned e.g. 91-95? If someone was actually old enough to have remembered that period and experienced then yes. But crapping in diapers and being a baby? No


No, I was referring to the 4-5 years between 1995-2000. Even if I agreed with your premise that people don't remember the first 4-5 years of their lives, what about the rest of the decade?
I don't know about you, but that's still quite a significant portion of the decade still left over, and that's even if you exclude the first half of it. Does that second half just not matter? 

But even that, I was born in 1998 and I remember quite a few things before I attended school. I used to hang out with my friends, watch the news, remember cartoons on TV, music on the radio, etc.
I'm not claiming that I'm a "90s kid" (and I couldn't care less about what generation I fit into, it's not important to me), but couldn't those factors I've listed above play a factor in a person's individual experience?

My stepfather for example was born in 1973, and he remembers fondly the Montreal Canadiens hockey games he'd watched on TV. I know this because he doesn't shut up whenever the subject gets brought up. 
He remembers the cultural phenomenon in his community surrounding the event (even when he was a couple of years old), and it greatly shaped what he perceives community and tradition to be. 
So even if a person was born in 1991, early childhood experiences can play a large part in the formation of one's identity. But even if we ignore all those, there are still 4-5 years of the decade to consider.

So, I'm just trying to understand why you are trying to apply strict criteria on something as subjective as individual experiences? 
If you are just going off of concrete dates, then sure, good for you. But lots of people don't abide by that format, and instead look at the cultural influences that shaped them. 
So if nobody is going to agree with each other, and just argue pointlessly on which set of subjective standards to abide by, what's the point of having the argument?


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> So if nobody is going to agree with each other, and just argue pointlessly on which set of subjective standards to abide by, what's the point of having the argument?


You're missing out on an excellent hill to die on.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> No, I was referring to the 4-5 years between 1995-2000. Even if I agreed with your premise that people don't remember the first 4-5 years of their lives, what about the rest of the decade?
> I don't know about you, but that's still quite a significant portion of the decade still left over, and that's even if you exclude the first half of it. Does that second half just not matter?
> 
> But even that, I was born in 1998 and I remember quite a few things before I attended school. I used to hang out with my friends, watch the news, remember cartoons on TV, music on the radio, etc.
> ...


1996 they'd be in school for the first time and actually start forming during their core years of their childhood so age 5. So 96-00 I agree those 5 years in between.

Those people don't accept those criteria's I go by? But how can they go by cultural influences despite them not being old enough for cultural things that took place? Which is why I used Kurt's name as an example because he was a huge part of the 90s culture and trust me I was there. Grunge was huge and that shaped a whole generation. That defined that era.

No offence to your stepfather but really? A couple years old despite being born in 73? Your dad was a baby throughout the 70s.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> 1996 they'd be in school for the first time and actually start forming during their core years of their childhood so age 5. So 96-00 I agree those 5 years in between.
> 
> Those people don't accept those criteria's I go by? But how can they go by cultural influences despite them not being old enough for cultural things that took place? Which is why I used Kurt's name as an example because he was a huge part of the 90s culture and trust me I was there. Grunge was huge and that shaped a whole generation. That defined that era.


Okay, so is your criteria you needing to experience more than half a generation, in order to not constitute as "missing out?". I think a lot of people would disagree with that premise.

Okay, but there are plenty of different criteria people can use. The OJ Simpson case happened in 1994-1995, _Friends _débuted in 1994, The first Harry Potter book got published in 1997, the Macarena became a hit in 1997, Princess Diana got murdered in 1997, lots of classic Disney movies were made in the late 90s, The Columbine Shooting happened in 1999, Bill Clinton almost got impeached because of his affair with Monica Lewinski in the late 90s, etc. There are a whole bunch of different events you can use to justify your position. That's why I'm asking why you seem dead set on defining people's experiences by subjective criteria.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> Okay, so is your criteria you needing to experience more than half a generation, in order to not constitute as "missing out?". I think a lot of people would disagree with that premise.
> 
> Okay, but there are plenty of different criteria people can use. The OJ Simpson case happened in 1994-1995, _Friends _débuted in 1994, The first Harry Potter book got published in 1997, the Macarena became a hit in 1997, Princess Diana got murdered in 1997, lots of classic Disney movies were made in the late 90s, The Columbine Shooting happened in 1999, Bill Clinton almost got impeached because of his affair with Monica Lewinski in the late 90s, etc. There are a whole bunch of different events you can use to justify your position. That's why I'm asking why you seem dead set on defining people's experiences by subjective criteria.


I don't know... From my experience most people I know agree and consider a different decade their "formative" years. Because it's a time when they were old enough.

You can mention those moments. The difference is that they wouldn't remember them and won't understand the impact of it. Especially when the OJ Trial happened and Diana being murdered lol really? Not the theories now. 


My whole point is you can't claim a generation of an era despite being born in the same era. If someone was born in 1991 then they simply missed *literally half of the 90s between 1990-1995 because 1. They didn't exist in 1990 and 2. They were only babies between 91-95 age 0-4 years old* and your average Joe doesn't remember life before their school years start which is age 5 when they start. They missed half of the decade and what went on. 

It's common sense.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I do faintly remember Diana's death btw. But even if I didn't it would be irrelevant, I was still alive in the 90s.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> I do faintly remember Diana's death btw. But even if I didn't it would be irrelevant, I was still alive in the 90s.


Still alive... Yet not old enough remember. You admitted you "faintly" remember which means you really don't.


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> My lord you sound fucking dumb...


I don't think he sounds dumb. I think you sound dumb for caring so much about this trivial topic.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Still alive... Yet not old enough remember. You admitted you "faintly" remember which means you really don't.


If I wasn't old enough to remember something then I wouldn't even be able to say I can remember it faintly.
And besides the majority of my memories are faint anyway so it's not really saying much, my quality of memories or lack thereof have nothing to do with the reality that I existed within a certain time-frame. I can't remember much of what happened last week either but I know I experienced last week regardless. The truth of the matter remains even when memories fade over time, so that's all that matters, all I care about anyway. So you repeatedly bringing up some inability to remember stuff because of being too young means nothing.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Somewhere in 6th century BC?..

Most cultural motions within my lifetime went past me and were unrelatable. Nothing to associate with.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I consider myself a 90s kid, but in truth I did most of my growing up in the 2000s and 2010s.

The person I am today is nothing to do with the 90s really, other than to say I am able to strongly recollect the days before the internet, and the days when smoking indoors was still a thing.

But really the adult world I grew up in and found my feet is in the 2008-2015 range. That was my early 20s. Since then, I don't feel like much has changed, other than being 10 years older. I'm sure things have actually changed a lot, but in my mind it still feels the same as that era.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> If I wasn't old enough to remember something then I wouldn't even be able to say I can remember it faintly.
> And besides the majority of my memories are faint anyway so it's not really saying much, my quality of memories or lack thereof have nothing to do with the reality that I existed within a certain time-frame. I can't remember much of what happened last week either but I know I experienced last week regardless. The truth of the matter remains even when memories fade over time, so that's all that matters, all I care about anyway. So you repeatedly bringing up some inability to remember stuff because of being too young means nothing.


Not the point. Once again you were in single digits between 91-95 shitting yourself in diapers and you weren't even in school yet. Your average Joe doesn't remember much prior to starting school at all period. 

Your experiences of the 90s are practically limited in comparison to someone who was born in the 80s and remembers it and lived it from start to finish.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Not the point. Once again you were in single digits between 91-95 shitting yourself in diapers and you weren't even in school yet. Your average Joe doesn't remember much prior to starting school at all period.
> 
> Your experiences of the 90s are practically limited in comparison to someone who was born in the 80s and remembers it and lived it from start to finish.


I was born in 88, and the only relevant stuff I remember from the 90s is the Euro 96 cup, FIFA 98 world cup (I don't know why, I don't even like sport much), and the time my dad bought an awesome computer with a 2GB hard disk and played Half Life 1 (a new game in _3D_!). Aside from that, it's all just fleeting memories of childhood type stuff, like toys and games consoles and sitting on long journeys looking out of the car window. Oh and various kids TV shows that were just so 90s, e.g. the Magic School Bus. Those formative years surely defined me in some primal way, but my years being moulded into a young adult in the 2000s/2010s are far more numerous and memorable.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Not the point. Once again you were in single digits between 91-95 shitting yourself in diapers and you weren't even in school yet. Your average Joe doesn't remember much prior to starting school at all period.
> 
> Your experiences of the 90s are practically limited in comparison to someone who was born in the 80s and remembers it and lived it from start to finish.


Again, Irrelevant. I was still alive. The fact I was starting school means I was a child. Meaning I was a kid in the 90s. And that means I'm a 90s kid. End of discussion.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

HAL said:


> I was born in 88, and the only relevant stuff I remember from the 90s is the Euro 96 cup, FIFA 98 world cup (I don't know why, I don't even like sport much), and the time my dad bought an awesome computer with a 2GB hard disk and played Half Life 1 (a new game in _3D_!). Aside from that, it's all just fleeting memories of childhood type stuff, like toys and games consoles and sitting on long journeys looking out of the car window. Oh and various kids TV shows that were just so 90s, e.g. the Magic School Bus. Those formative years surely defined me in some primal way, but my years being moulded into a young adult in the 2000s/2010s are far more numerous and memorable.


Is different for you. You were actually old enough to have enjoyed the 90s since you were born in 1988.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Again, Irrelevant. I was still alive. The fact I was starting school means I was a child. Meaning I was a kid in the 90s. And that means I'm a 90s kid. End of discussion.


Lol your comprehension skills seriously need some big improvement. No one is not disputing that you weren't alive in between the time frame I keep mentioning yes we all know that you were alive in between 1991-1995

*But you missed half of the decade from 1990-1995. That's 6 years total. 

You didn't exist in 1990, you were just born in 1991 and from 1991-1995 you were age 0 - 4 years old. What in the hell could an infant even remember? Nothing. You started school in like 96 since that's when kids start going to school and no one remembers jack prior to starting their school years that is my whole point. You can't claim a generation if you were born in the same decade because is not your time. You didn't experience the culture that took place then which shaped a whole different generation*


How on earth is this seriously hard for you to even grasp? Your average 90s kid are those born in the 80s. Even a 10 year old could understand this.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> Lol your comprehension skills seriously need some big improvement. No one is not disputing that you weren't alive in between the time frame I keep mentioning yes we all know that you were alive in between 1991-1995
> 
> *But you missed half of the decade from 1990-1995. That's 6 years total.
> 
> ...


You don't get that I fundamentally reject your premise so you can keep repeating this but it'll never actually change my mind because I know I was 1) alive and conscious in the 90s 2) a kid in the 90s and 3) 90s culture had a large significant presence in my childhood. This means I was a 90s kid. Your generational gatekeeping is fucking weird and trivially stupid.
Despite what you say, I can claim to be a part of whatever generation that I was alive in. Tough shit if you don't like it.


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

I feel hesitant about answering because I’m not sure if you’re really asking a question, or asking to vent / argue / seeking validation.

But I’ll try.



> Why do people think they can claim a generation despite them being born in the same decade meaning they missed out?


 I’m one of them and I’ll answer vaguely why. 

I have more nostalgic memories related to the decade I’m born in despite having missed out half the decade due to being a baby.

It’s more of an atmosphere, the items , the outfashioned clothes, the TV shows I watched as a child, my crappy outdated haircuts... 

When I remember the photos, the family house, our dusty unusable furniture, it feels like my first decade is a museum frozen in time, solid and eternal. A solid ground where my roots lie. I can’t see my roots nor what’s under that ground, but I can « feel » it.

This is why I associate myself to this decade, and that I feel I belong to this decade. 

The rest of my memories are more solid, but the memories I built after 10yo are no different from those I have build yesterday. Thus, I can’t attach myself to them. I can only say, holy crap, I lived so many things and time passed so fast. 

But my first decade stood still and safe. Unmovable. These years feel special. I know there’s nothing clear nor rational in what I said, and I understand your point. It’s really more a feeling.


----------



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> You don't get that I fundamentally reject your premise so you can keep repeating this but it'll never actually change my mind because I know I was 1) alive and conscious in the 90s 2) a kid in the 90s and 3) 90s culture had a large significant presence in my childhood. This means I was a 90s kid. Your generational gatekeeping is fucking weird and trivially stupid.
> Despite what you say, I can claim whatever generation that I was alive in. Tough shit if you don't like it.


You can't "fundamentally" reject any premise I made if what I'm saying is true lol. Sorry pal but that's just a fact and is clearly obvious your either playing stupid or just not good at basic comprehension skills. 

Yeah sure. You were "conscious" in the 90s despite missing out on the years between 1990-1995 from ages of non existent - 4 years old 🤣. Like you weren't even around when Nirvana were huge. That alone says it all and spare me the whole bullshit of your so called memories. No infant-toddlers are conscious at all. 

*90s culture had a large significant presence in my childhood. This means I was a 90s kid *

How is that possible considering that you weren't even old enough to have experienced the culture of the 90s? You wouldn't even remember half of the shit that took place in the 90s like the Grunge era. You weren't old enough to have experienced 91-95 please shut the fuck up. 

You sound very fucking obtuse and dense as hell. 



*
*


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I was born in the 80's. I think of myself as an 80's and 90's kid because I experienced some things particular to those decades firsthand, and because I was actually a kid during those decades. Even though I didn't understand half of it, couldn't even read for the most part of the 80's to find stuff out for myself, I still have my memories. I can join in on a conversation about those things and it's different when talking with people a bit younger than me who weren't aware of those things as they happened and only heard about them or got to experience them later on.

But I also got introduced to a lot of the 80's things during the 90's, so in that way it's true that my 80's experience isn't the same as it was for people born in the 70's who were actually living the life. The 90's may have been the years when I started to understand and form my deeper interests, but I skipped through most of the 90's simply due to lack of access to information back then or lack of interest. A lot of the things in the 80's and 90's didn't catch my interest until maybe 2005+ (music especially).



SlyStonefan63 said:


> How on earth is this seriously hard for you to even grasp? Your average 90s kid are those born in the 80s. Even a 10 year old could understand this.


He's just using different criteria to place himself. You're both right.


----------

